# color theme



## chicuniques (Aug 15, 2009)

What sort of blue is it? You can do the walls a lighter beige to brighten it and make it obvious it won't be a brown room. You can get additional curtain panels (or just hem some fabric, you have more options) the additional panels don't have to be sheer unless you prefer that look on the windows. The additional panels should incorporate the blue (different shades if you can), brown and beiges. This way the blue will be brought into the room and won't just look like a sea under your feet.

From there, throw some blue pillows with beige and/or brown banding OR you can get some brown and beige pillows and some WIDE ribbon with various blues and tie them around the pillows. You don't have to make it a bow, it can be a knot if you're more contemporary or modern.

I hope that helps a little.


----------

